# CPC-A - Syracuse, NY



## lonewolf (Aug 24, 2009)

Seeking permanent full-time employment in the medical billing and coding field in the Syracuse NY area. Recent graduate of a medical billing & coding program (near the top of my class), solid references, just completed a four week internship in a fast-paced medical practice. Member of the AAPC since May 2009, and achieved CPC-A status in July 2009.

Excellent employment history, college graduate, dependable, mature, adept in a team-oriented environment or can work independently, excellent computer and customer service skills, and a quick learner.

Thank you for your attention...

_(also posted in 'job postings' forum)_


----------

